# the CHA-3 kenpo web site



## the kenpo kid (Aug 24, 2007)

the CHA-3 kenpo web site if you wish to learn more about this martail art plz vist www.cha3kenpo.com or just drop me a line



> be like water,water is the softist stuff in the world yet it can fit into any contaner. you put water into a cup it becomes the cup,you put water into an tea pot it becomes the tea pot be like water my friends(Bruce Lee)


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey there Kenpo Kid. Just saw your post. I was almost going to study at a Kajukenbo/Kenpo school that teaches Cha-3 but decided on moving to Northern Nevada and there are no CHA-3 or Kajukenbo schools up here. Thankfully, there is a Kosho-Ryu school though. CHA-3 is awesome!


----------

